# Gefühlte Temperaturen und Heizungsregelung



## mnuesser (5 November 2017)

Huhu,
abgesehen von den gemessenen Temperaturen, gibt es ja noch die gefühlten...
Ich habe im ganzen Haus Fussbodenheizung, es ist ein Neubau, entsprechend
selten wird das Heizungsventil aufgemacht, und die Frau empfindet den Boden als "Kalt".

Folgende Werte habe ich als Temperatursollwerte angenommen:

Flure : 18°C
Küche+Wohnzimmer : 22°C
GästeWC : 18°C
Elternbadezimmer + Kinderbadezimmer : 24°C
Kinderzimmer 1+2 : 22°C
Elternschlafzimmer : 18°C
Büro im Keller : 18°C
Restliche Kellerräume 16°C

Was würdet Ihr da nun machen?
Könnte man die Vorlauftemperatur soweit absenken, dass die Heizkreisventile
dauerhaft auf wären?

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, ist die Vorlauftemperatur an die Aussentemperatur gekoppelt.


----------



## GLT (5 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Ich habe im ganzen Haus Fussbodenheizung, es ist ein Neubau, entsprechend
> selten wird das Heizungsventil aufgemacht, und die Frau empfindet den Boden als "Kalt".



Der typische Fall von völligem Fehlverständnis - es ist eine irrige Annahme, dass eine FBH für warmen Boden zuständig ist - sie ist eine *Raumheizung*!

Je besser der Isolierstandard der Gebäudehülle, umso niedriger sind die nötigen VL-Temperaturen der bodenverlegten RAUMheizung, da die thermischen Abflüsse über die Umhüllung geringer sind (was man früher ja mit wesentlich höheren VL-Temperaturen oft ausgeglichen hat und somit zu warmen Böden führte ).

Ist physiologisch aber schnell erklärt - jede, einigermassen gut wärmeleitende Oberfläche, empfindet unserer Körper als kühl, wenn dessen Temperatur unterhalb der Temperatur des jeweiligen kontaktierenden Körperteils liegt u. vice versa. Die relativ große Heizfläche am Boden reicht aber, um die Lufttemperatur des Raumes auf Wunschniveau zu heben - der Boden hat aber - gerade mit keramischen Belägen - dabei noch immer eine Temperatur unterhalb der Fußsohlentemperatur u. ist somit "kalt". Dennoch ist die Zielsetzung des warmen Raumes erfüllt.

Reine Absenkung der VL generell ist nicht zielführend - es ist immer in Zusammenhang des Massenflusses durch die Heizfläche zu betrachten, da nur in Kombination die nötige Heizleistung in die Räume eingetragen wird.

Was bedeutet das nun?

Hydraulischer Abgleich der Heizungsstränge - eine absolute Notwendigkeit. Dabei wird - unter Berücksichtigung der Heizungsauslegung der notwendige Massenfluss durch die Einzelstränge reguliert. Als Ausgangspunkt der fixierten Massenflüsse (einreguliert, vollständig geöffnetes Zonenventil) muss nun die VL-Temperaturkurve der Heizungsanlage die Leistungskorrektur erfüllen.

Für was sind dann aber die Zonenventile (ERR) überhaupt noch nütze?
Bestenfalls für gar nichts mehr u. könnten als überflüssige Komponente entfernt werden - was man bei Optimum durchaus auch dann macht.
Bei sehr geringen VL-Temperaturen tritt der sog. Selbstregeleffekt ein - d.h. würde der Raum durch Fremdquellen erwärmt, nimmt die FBH die überschüssige Wärmeleistung auf u. transportiert sie ab in andere Räume - ein Eingreifen eines Regelventils weder notwendig u. tlw. kontraproduktiv.

Die Zonenventile können aber durchaus noch nötig werden, da man weder die optimale Auslegung/Montag erreichte, die Auslegung abweichend der Nutzerwünsche liegt, man temporär doch andere Temperaturen wünscht (warum auch immer),....

Persönlich rate ich zu einem, wenn möglich eher gleichmässigen Temperaturniveau in anliegenden Räumen, da somit das Ausgleichsbestreben der Luft minimiert wird u. schon geringe Luftbewegungen "als Zug" u. somit kalt empfunden werden - dies wird dann fälschliche mit höheren Sollwerten, VL-Temperaturen wieder "fehlkorrigiert".

Dass die VL-Temperatur als Heizungskurve an die AT-Temperatur gekoppelt ist, ist ein normaler Vorgang - immerhin ist die AT für die Wärmeverluste massgeblich u. muss über geänderte Temperaturen kompensiert werden. Diese Konstellation wird als witterungsgeführte Heizungsreglung massig erstellt.

Man könnte jedoch den Ansatz verbessern, indem man von einer Witterungsführung auf eine Bedarfsführung wechselt - hier wird der jeweilige Raum in seinem Wärmebedarf erfasst (geht einfach auch über virt. Regler) u. per übergeordneten Regelmodul der aktuelle Energiebedarf zum Zeitpunkt ermittelt - darauf wird dann die VL-Temperatur eingestellt/geregelt.

Viel Text (jedoch nur teilweise erschöpfend) - hoffe weitergeholfen zu haben.


----------



## Blockmove (5 November 2017)

GLT, wirklich klasse erklärt. 



GLT schrieb:


> Man könnte jedoch den Ansatz verbessern, indem man von einer Witterungsführung auf eine Bedarfsführung wechselt - hier wird der jeweilige Raum in seinem Wärmebedarf erfasst (geht einfach auch über virt. Regler) u. per übergeordneten Regelmodul der aktuelle Energiebedarf zum Zeitpunkt ermittelt - darauf wird dann die VL-Temperatur eingestellt/geregelt.



Damit ist man bei Niedrig-Energiehäusern und meist offener Bauweise ne Weile beschäftigt.


----------



## mnuesser (5 November 2017)

Das schlimme ist eigentlich, dass sich schon alle an die hohen Temperaturen gewöhnt haben  ich habe jetzt seit 4 Tagen die Heizung komplett ausgeschaltet, und im Haus sind es immer noch über 22 Grad in den Räumen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## weißnix_ (5 November 2017)

Zonenventile hab ich bei mir tatsächlich garnicht in Betrieb. Der Abgleich hat aber eine Weile in Anspruch genommen. In meinem normal gedämmten Haus ist die Heizkurve derart flach, das mir die niedrigste Einstellung des Kessels noch etwas zu steil ist.
Die "solaren" und sonstigen Einflüsse hab ich jetzt mal durch eine einfache Verlegung des Außentemperatursensors direkt unter die Dachhaut (Nordseite, Spitzdach) eines kalten Dachbodens ganz gut mit eingebunden.
Meine Fußbodentemperatur ist gefühlt irgendwo im Bereich "nicht kalt". Im kalten Winter hab ich dann gefühlt "lauwarm".


----------



## Blockmove (5 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist eigentlich, dass sich schon alle an die hohen Temperaturen gewöhnt haben  ich habe jetzt seit 4 Tagen die Heizung komplett ausgeschaltet, und im Haus sind es immer noch über 22 Grad in den Räumen...



Na dann viel Spass beim Einstellen der Regelparameter 
Das hört sich genau nach dem von GLT beschriebenen Szenario an.
Witterungsgeführte Vorlauftemp-Regelung reicht wahrscheinlich vollauf.


----------



## mnuesser (5 November 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Der typische Fall von völligem Fehlverständnis - es ist eine irrige Annahme, dass eine FBH für warmen Boden zuständig ist - sie ist eine *Raumheizung*!
> 
> Je besser der Isolierstandard der Gebäudehülle, umso niedriger sind die nötigen VL-Temperaturen der bodenverlegten RAUMheizung, da die thermischen Abflüsse über die Umhüllung geringer sind (was man früher ja mit wesentlich höheren VL-Temperaturen oft ausgeglichen hat und somit zu warmen Böden führte ).


was durchaus als angenehm empfunden werden kann 



GLT schrieb:


> ... Hydraulischer Abgleich der Heizungsstränge - eine absolute Notwendigkeit. Dabei wird - unter Berücksichtigung der Heizungsauslegung der notwendige Massenfluss durch die Einzelstränge reguliert. Als Ausgangspunkt der fixierten Massenflüsse (einreguliert, vollständig geöffnetes Zonenventil) muss nun die VL-Temperaturkurve der Heizungsanlage die Leistungskorrektur erfüllen.


Die Heizungsanlage inkl. Haus sind noch neu, ein hydraulischer abgleich ist nur im groben passiert, und passt definitiv nicht... hatte diverse Räume die heiße Böden hatten, dafür blieben andere kalt.
Auch hatte ich bis jetzt weder Zirkulationspumpe laufen, und auch die Solarpanele sind noch nicht in Betrieb. (Wird erst am nächsten Freitag durchgeführt)



GLT schrieb:


> ... Persönlich rate ich zu einem, wenn möglich eher gleichmässigen Temperaturniveau in anliegenden Räumen, da somit das Ausgleichsbestreben der Luft minimiert wird u. schon geringe Luftbewegungen "als Zug" u. somit kalt empfunden werden - dies wird dann fälschliche mit höheren Sollwerten, VL-Temperaturen wieder "fehlkorrigiert".


Die Temperaturen resultieren aus den Empfehlungen der Energieversorger, und ganz ehrlich, ich finde die unpassend. Wir haben eine Türe zum Flur, in den Wohnzimmerbereich aufgehend, direkt an der Couch... Jetzt nachdem ich die Temperaturen auf das empfohlene Niveau abgesenkt habe, empfinde ich es als störend, dass jedesmal nen kalter Luftzug an mir vorbeiweht, wenn mein kleiner aufs GästeWC geht, oder mal hoch in sein Zimmer flitzt etc.
Ich denke ich werde die Temperatur im Flur anheben, auf das Niveau der Kinderzimmer... also 21°C



GLT schrieb:


> ...
> Viel Text (jedoch nur teilweise erschöpfend) - hoffe weitergeholfen zu haben.



Ist ja kein neues Thema, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hast du dies schon in einigen Threads erörtert... mir ging es hier eher um das empfinden der Temperaturen, und wie ihr das so gelöst habt...
Ich habs mir grade einfach gemacht, und die Diskussionen zuhause abgeschlossen, indem ich meine Frau mal die Temperaturen für die Kinderzimmer hab googeln lassen... Und oh weh.... sind ja genau die
Temperaturen die wir auch haben... zack... Diskussionen beendet...


----------



## mnuesser (5 November 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass beim Einstellen der Regelparameter
> Das hört sich genau nach dem von GLT beschriebenen Szenario an.
> Witterungsgeführte Vorlauftemp-Regelung reicht wahrscheinlich vollauf.



Denke ich auch... richtig in Betrieb nehmen, mache ich erst, wenn die Zirkulation dann noch zusätzlich läuft...

Wobei ich mir aktuell pro Heizungsstrang nen PID Regler mit folgenden Grundparametern reingepackt habe:
Kp= 0.5; Tn=7200s; Td=0; Deadzone=0.25;

denke das dürfte im groben schon mal passen...
Rest kann ich erst machen, wenn denn mal der hydraulische abgleich und die Heizungsinbetriebnahme passiert sind.


----------



## Blockmove (5 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir aktuell pro Heizungsstrang nen PID Regler mit folgenden Grundparametern reingepackt habe:
> Kp= 0.5; Tn=7200s; Td=0; Deadzone=0.25;
> 
> denke das dürfte im groben schon mal passen...



Ob's passt merkst du ja nun recht bald bei den Temperaturen 
4° Unterschied zwischen Flur und Wohnbereich sind definitiv zu viel.
Hatte ich auch schon mal so probiert. Ich hab 2° und da gibts keine Mecker von der Familie.


----------



## mnuesser (5 November 2017)

recht bald ist relativ... aber ich werds merken... 
ich werf gleich mal die Trendaufzeichnung auf dem Raspberry an,
dann kann ich mir das später auswerten...

2° wären es dann auch bei mir


----------



## ADS_0x1 (5 November 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> (...)
> Hydraulischer Abgleich der Heizungsstränge - eine absolute Notwendigkeit. Dabei wird - unter Berücksichtigung der Heizungsauslegung der notwendige Massenfluss durch die Einzelstränge reguliert. Als Ausgangspunkt der fixierten Massenflüsse (einreguliert, vollständig geöffnetes Zonenventil) muss nun die VL-Temperaturkurve der Heizungsanlage die Leistungskorrektur erfüllen.
> 
> Für was sind dann aber die Zonenventile (ERR) überhaupt noch nütze?
> ...



GLT, *ACK*

Ich habe Leitungen für Temperaturfühler in die Räume gezogen, habe Leitungen für Stellantriebe in die HKV gezogen und beides ist momentan noch blank - und ich denke aus u.a. den von dir angeführten Gründen bleibt das auch so. 

Die statische Heizung in einem EFH / MFH Neubau nach EnEV ist dermaßen träge, dass ein direktes Regeln auf Umwelteinflüsse über "kurze" Zeiträume nichts bringt. Das gilt für Fußbodenheizung in einem "normaldicken" Estrich, kommt hier ein Massivbau mit WDVS zum Einsatz, habe ich noch mehr "Masse", die Energie speichert und so zur Erhöhung der Trägheit eines solchen Heizungssystem beiträgt. 

Aber leider, leider, ist (oder war? Ich kenne zugegebener Maßen die aktuelle EnEV nicht 100%) eine Einzelraumregelung durch diese vorgeschrieben. 

Ich habe dazu mal einen interessanten Artikel gelesen (Zeitsprung, ein wenig Recherche später - TADAAA: ) https://www.ikz.de/detail/news/deta...en-bei-flaechenheizsystemen-noch-zeitgemaess/ - da wird das ganze auch noch einmal als Diskussion aufgeworfen.

So, jetzt ist hier Ende für mich, eigentlich ist das Thema ja, "Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass meine Frau den Boden als Warm empfindet" ... konkrete Antwort dazu: Es gibt auch Stoppersocken für Erwachsene *hust*


----------



## Heinileini (5 November 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> ... Persönlich rate ich zu einem, wenn möglich eher gleichmässigen Temperaturniveau in anliegenden Räumen, da somit das Ausgleichsbestreben der Luft minimiert wird u. schon geringe Luftbewegungen "als Zug" u. somit kalt empfunden werden - dies wird dann fälschlich mit höheren Sollwerten, VL-Temperaturen wieder "fehlkorrigiert". ...


Genau! Das Bestreben, für jeden Raum Nutzungs-abhängig die "optimale" Temperatur zu suchen und oft recht willkürlich festzulegen, führt automatisch dazu, diesen Effekt zu unterschätzen und - auf der Suche nach Abhilfe - dann auch noch zu verstärken. Lieber weniger LuftBewegung durch Anhebung der Temperatur z.B. im Flur - mit etwas Glück kommt man dann sogar dort mit einer geringeren Temperatur aus, wo man glaubte sie noch erhöhen zu müssen.
Einen nutzlosen Beitrag habe ich noch zum Thema "gefühlte Temperatur":
Ein Freund hatte mal vor Jahren für sein Wohnzimmer eine Tapete ausgesucht, dunkelrot und goldglänzend, weil er sie schön fand. Bemerkenswert fand ich sie unter einem ganz anderen Aspekt: aufgrund der metallisch glänzenden Flächen, reflektierte die Tapete die Körperwärme der anwesenden Personen in ungewohnt hohem Maße, so dass die gefühlte Temperatur eher über der gemessenen lag.
Wer nicht versteht oder nicht glauben will, was ich meine, der möge mal seine Hand in eine (leere!) metallisch glänzende KonservenDose halten (ohne sie zu berühren).
Das ist leider Geschmackssache und ich habe diese Erfahrung auch nicht in der eigenen Wohnung umgesetzt ;o)
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Blockmove (5 November 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Einen nutzlosen Beitrag habe ich noch zum Thema "gefühlte Temperatur":
> Ein Freund hatte mal vor Jahren für sein Wohnzimmer eine Tapete ausgesucht, dunkelrot und goldglänzend, weil er sie schön fand. Bemerkenswert fand ich sie unter einem ganz anderen Aspekt: aufgrund der metallisch glänzenden Flächen, reflektierte die Tapete die Körperwärme der anwesenden Personen in ungewohnt hohem Maße, so dass die gefühlte Temperatur eher über der gemessenen lag.



Wenn wir schon bei den guten Tipps und Tricks sind ...
Ein Bekannter nutzt Ikea Teelichter in der Übergangszeit.
Er hat ausgerechnet, dass 3 Teelichter im Wohn-Esszimmer billiger sind als die Heizung hochzufahren.
Ob's so ist ... keine Ahnung

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ohm200x (6 November 2017)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> GLT, *ACK*
> ...
> Aber leider, leider, ist (oder war? Ich kenne zugegebener Maßen die aktuelle EnEV nicht 100%) eine Einzelraumregelung durch diese vorgeschrieben.



Genau das sagt komischerweise jeder halbwegs ehrliche/vernünftige Installateur. 
Dummerweise will das von den Gesetzeschreibern keiner hören. 




ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist hier Ende für mich, eigentlich ist das Thema ja, "Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass meine Frau den Boden als Warm empfindet" ... konkrete Antwort dazu: Es gibt auch Stoppersocken für Erwachsene *hust*



[emoji16]

Gerade das weibliche Temperaturempfinden ist eh ein schwieriges Thema. 
Hier gab’s doch mal ein Thread mit der Temperaturanzeige die Fix auf 22° stand und danach waren alle Diskussionen um „mir ist warm“, „ich friere“,.... beendet 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tiktal (6 November 2017)

Man kann sich aber von der Einzelraumregelung befreien lassen.
Dazu gibt es fertige Formulare.

Einfach mal nach googeln.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## mnuesser (7 November 2017)

Dank ADS_0x1 hab ich mir mal die Diskussion durchgelesen und finde dieses hier durchaus interessant:


> Das Bild der Einzelraumregelung dreht sich, sobald heute als Standard geltende Niedertemperatur-Flächenheizsysteme ins Spiel kommen. In der Regel werden Brennwertheizungen mit einer Spreizung von 35/27°C ausgelegt. Bei Wärmepumpen sollten die Systemtemperaturen bei 30/27°C liegen. Besser aber ist es, wenn diese Temperaturgrenzen noch unterboten werden, um das Heizsystem effizient zu betreiben. Durch diese Anpassung ändert sich nicht nur die Wirtschaftlichkeit der Anlage ins Positive, sondern es greift ebenfalls der Einfluss des Selbstregeleffektes. Ein Beispiel: Eine optimierte Fußbodenheizung erzeugt bei einer Auslegungstemperatur von –16°C max. 23°C Oberflächentemperatur bei einer mittleren Heizwassertemperatur von 26°C. Steigt die Raumtemperatur infolge innerer Wärmegewinne oder solarer Zugewinne an, so gibt die Flächenheizung wegen geringerer Temperaturdifferenz weniger Wärme ab. Bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung kann sogar Wärme aus dem Fußboden abgeführt werden. Diese Wärme kann dem Gesamtsystem an unbesonnter Stelle zugute kommen. Nicht aber, wenn die Einzelraumregelung wegen der überschrittenen Raumtemperatur Heizkreise abschottet. Insofern ist die Annahme, dass der Selbstregeleffekt unabhängig von regelungstechnischen Einrichtungen eintritt irreführend, da er ausschließlich in ungeregelten Systemen voll greift.
> Darüber hinaus erzwingen Eingriffe durch Thermostatventile in das Flächenheizungssystem eine Erhöhung des Druckverlustes und damit eine höhere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit. Hierdurch resultiert eine geringere Wärmetransmission. Um die Heizlast dennoch zu decken, ist die Folge eine Erhöhung der Vorlauftemperatur. Erst mit leistungsgeregelten Geräten und Umwälzpumpen gelingt es, diese Effekte wenigstens innerhalb ihres Regelbereichs teils zu kompensieren. Noch gravierender ist dieser Effekt bei Wärmepumpen, die meist nicht leistungsgeregelt sind. Wegen des Absinkens des Volumenstroms steigt die Kondensationstemperatur im Verflüssiger, durch den damit größer werdenden Temperaturhub verschlechtert sich die Arbeitszahl erheblich. Selbst mit Leistungsregelung gelingt es nur teilweise, das Manko zu kompensieren. Berechnungen kommen zu dem Ergebnis, dass die Einzelraumregelung im System Flächenheizung/Wärmepumpe den Energieverbrauch um bis zu 1/3 erhöht. Dadurch steigt ebenfalls der CO2-Ausstoß und natürlich steigen auch die Kosten.
> 
> Die dargestellte Beispielkonstellation (Wärmepumpe/Flächenheizung) ist kein Einzelfall sondern eine typische Situation, in der die Einzelraumregelung generell und nicht nur ausnahmsweise dem Zweck der EnEV kontraproduktiv entgegenwirkt. Was einst also bei schlecht gedämmten Gebäuden mit Hochtemperaturheizungen und wenn überhaupt vorhandener Regeltechnik als guter Ansatz zum Energiesparen gedacht war, hat sich bei Flächenheizungen längst ins Gegenteil gekehrt.



Quelle:
https://www.ikz.de/detail/news/deta...en-bei-flaechenheizsystemen-noch-zeitgemaess/

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## GLT (7 November 2017)

Kein Widerspruch zu meinen bisherigen Aussagen, wobei im angeführten Artikel im speziellen die Rückwirkungen auf Wärmepumpen betrachtet werden.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (8 November 2017)

Ich sehe das so wie GLT, ich wollte eigentlich mit meinem Post und dem Link seine Argumentation stützen / ergänzen.


----------



## mnuesser (8 November 2017)

Ich finde in dem zusammenhang die selbstregulierung spannend. Bin gespannt was ich morgen für ne einweisung in die Heizung bekomme...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mnuesser (14 November 2017)

Also Heizungsinbetriebnahme lief insofern gut, dass jetzt auch meine Solaranlage mitläuft,
dass die Zirkulationspumpe läuft etc...

Nachdem der Heizungsbauer weg war, hab ich dann die Max. Vorlauftemperatur auf 30°C abgesenkt (tiefer geht leider nicht)
und alle Ventile aufgemacht... Nach ein paar Tagen waren in allen Räumen die Temperaturen annähernd gleich, und auch angenehm...

Wie sich das ganze jetzt auf den Gas-Vebrauch auswirkt muss ich mal schauen...


----------



## weißnix_ (14 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> [...] Nach ein paar Tagen waren in allen Räumen die Temperaturen annähernd gleich, und auch angenehm...
> [...]



Wie war denn der WAF bis zum Punkt angenehm? 
Meine wird verrückt, wenns kalt ist.


----------



## mnuesser (14 November 2017)

Im Moment findet sie es gut, der Boden fühlt sich halt auch nicht mehr kalt an,
nur noch nen bisschen kühler wie der Raum...
Es zieht halt jetzt nicht mehr zwischen den Räumen,
was Sie als angenehm empfindet.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich auch noch einige Löcher gestopft habe,
ich hatte zum Beispiel den Kaminzug für den Specksteinofen (der erst nächstes Jahr gekauft wird)
noch offen auf zwei Etagen... jetzt hab ich mal Glaswolle reingestopft zum abdichten.
Auch hatte ich noch zwei Kernbohrungen zwischen Heizungskeller und Garage offen,
welche ich nun auch gestopft habe. 
Das macht halt auch schon einiges aus, wenn einfach keine großen Luftbewegungen mehr da sind,
da empfindet man es als wärmer.

Aktuell bin ich in der USA, wenn ich zurück bin wollte ich mal ausgiebig die Temperaturen und Feuchtigkeiten in den Räumen messen,
dazu hab ich mir jetzt das von ADS_X01 vorgeschlagene Messgerät besorgt. Ich denke ich werde bei dem jetzt bleiben.

Was noch aussteht ist der Hydraulische abgleich, und mein Heizungsbauer möchte nochmal die Leitungen spülen, er hat
in verdacht, dass da noch irgendwo Luft ist in einem Kreis.

Was mir aktuell noch Sorgen macht, ist dass der Brenner relativ häufig an und ausschaltet, um die 30°C du halten...
Das kann allerdings auch daraus resultieren, dass er am Anfang ja noch die "kälteren" Räume hochheizen musste...


----------



## weißnix_ (15 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Was mir aktuell noch Sorgen macht, ist dass der Brenner relativ häufig an und ausschaltet, um die 30°C du halten...



Das ist eher ein ganz anderes Problem. Wie hoch ist die minimale Kesselleistung (in minimaler Modulationsstufe)? Wie hoch ist die augenblickliche Heizlast?
Der hyd. Abgleich ist auch noch nicht durch bei Dir. Ganz wichtig, falls meherere Heizkreise: Drehzahl Kesselkreispumpe. Stichwort: ungewollte Rücklaufanhebung.

Um diesem Problem Herr zu werden hab ich einen geregelten Pufferspeicher. Damit erreiche ich trotz total überdimensioniertem Kessel Brennerlaufzeiten von derzeit 30...80 Minuten mit anschließendem Brennerstillstand für 20...50 Minuten.


----------



## Blockmove (15 November 2017)

Bei der kurzen Brennerlaufzeit kannst du mit den Pumpen gegensteuern.
Einfach Mal die Drehzahl runter.
Solltest du aber vor dem hydraulischen Abgleich machen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Blockmove (15 November 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Um diesem Problem Herr zu werden hab ich einen geregelten Pufferspeicher.



Was für eine Regelung hast du im Einsatz?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## weißnix_ (15 November 2017)

Eigenbau, Eigenkonzeption
Schichtkombispeicher *im Kesselrücklauf* angeordnet.
3-Wege Mischer im Kesselrücklauf
Ziel:
- optimale Brennwertausnutzung
- vorrangige solare Heizungsunterstützung

Im Prinzip regele ich den Kesselrücklauf immer auf minimalen Modulationsgrad des Brenners (Minimumregelung).
Die Brennermodulation frage ich über die Drehzahl des Saugzuggebläses ab.

Schneller Screen von der Visu:



Legende:
x-Achse 10min Raster, Anlage im durchgeheizten Zustand, nur FB-HK in Betrieb.
blau: Speicher mitte
violett: Speicher (nicht ganz) unten
orange: geregelter Kesselrücklauf
rot: Heizkreisrücklauf
Kesselrücklauf-Solltemperatur wird bei jedem Brennerstart neu berechnet auf Basis der letzten Laufzeiten und Systemtemperaturen.
Es ist ein Zyklus Speicherentladung nach Brennerstop zu sehen mit anschließendem Brennerstart und Speicherladung. Für den Ladezyklus war die berechnete Temperatur im Augenblick niedriger als erreichbar. Bei höherer Heizlast ist ein ausgeregelter Zustand der Heizkreisrücklauftemperatur zu sehen, der ca. 10...30Minuten anhält (orange ausgeregelt zwischen blau und rot). Hier im schnellen Beispiel nur für ca. 3 Minuten zu sehen.
Die Schaltung des Brenners überlasse ich der Viessmann-Kesselsteuerung aber ich sperre nach Brennschluss den Brenner für ~ 10 Minuten.
Ich habe 2 HK: Einer mit Mischer (FB-Hzg), einer ohne (groß dim. Wand-HK). Heizschema: mit hyd. Weiche
Max Vorlauf im tiefsten Winter ~45°C. FB-Hzg. ca. 85m². Haus Bj. 2004 ohne den Anspruch "Niedrigenergiehaus".

Die Drehzahl des Saugzuges erfasse ich über einen Signalwandler (Eigenbau) vom originalen Hallgeber (Parallelaufschaltung) mittels Zählerkarte.
Mit niederer Prio bastele ich derzeit an einer Ankopplung an die optische Viessmann-Serviceschnittstelle für die Einbeziehung von Soll/Istvorlauf sowie die Art und Anzahl der aktiven Heizkreise.

Noch ein paar Worte zum überdimensionierten Gaskessel:
Mein Heizungsinstallateur hatte damal den Vitodens 200 ausgewählt. Mangels Erfahrung stimmte ich der Auswahl zu - nach der ersten Heizperiode wußte ich, das der Kessel Mist ist. Der moduliert nur bis zu einer minimalen Heizleistung von ~4,5kW. Das ist gut im tiefsten Winter. Ansonsten viel zuviel. Das lässt sich auch ausgeklügelt schlecht wegregeln. Aber ich kann mit meinem Gasverbrauch ganz gut leben, da der nach Gebäudeart/-größe und Bewohnerzahl stark unterdurchschnittlich ist.


----------



## GLT (15 November 2017)

Wenn taktender Betrieb beobachtet wurde (u. je nach vorliegender  aktueller Heizlast), dann ist man nicht im modulierenden Bereich.

Bevor man an Förderströmen v. Pumpen oder Leistungsregelung Brenner sich ranmacht, würde ich die Anlagenkonzeption u. die hydr. Einbindung der Einzelkomponenten betrachten u. überprüfen - davon leiten sich die Maßnahmen dann ab.

Solarthermie heisst Pufferspeicher - wurde diese rein zur TWW-Bereitung oder incl. Heizungsunterstützung ausgelegt?
Ist die Solarregelung in der Kesselregelung integriert oder verfügt diese über eine eigene Regelung?


----------

